# Oberhasli Nubian Cross(((PICS)))



## Domestic_goddess (Sep 6, 2011)

Well you wanted to see pics, here he is in all his glory! I bought this guy to breed with my Nubian does.  I also have a question about one of my Does, they are a mother daughter pair. The mother seems to be pure Nubian, but I have a question about the younger one, is she Nubain? Here's the pics, take a look and let me know what you think.

Duke






Duke and the Does





Younger Doe


----------



## elevan (Sep 6, 2011)

They are a lovely group 

What was your question?


----------



## Domestic_goddess (Sep 6, 2011)

The younger doe, is she Nubian? or mixed with something else...and if so what?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 6, 2011)

Domestic_goddess said:
			
		

> The younger doe, is she Nubian? or mixed with something else...and if so what?


I would say potentially Nubian/Boer... her rear is a bit big to be full Nubian...  of course It could be some form of throwback thing too... Nubian is definitely the prominent breed in her though.


----------



## Domestic_goddess (Sep 7, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Domestic_goddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm new to this whole goat business. What do you mean by throwback! She is smaller then her mother, but she is only a year old, thought I should mention that.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 7, 2011)

Domestic_goddess said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throwbacks in goats refers to a goat showing characteristics of the original breed. Much like in dogs, these characteristics can be size(over-all or part of the body) and/or shape.  If she is full Nubian, I would assume that she goes intot the throwback characteristic, with her wider than typical hind quarters.


----------

